# One of a kind 13r



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

That thing should scoot!


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

[smiley=eyepopping.gif] Thats one good looking boat. Everything looks extremely smooth, and with that 25hp it looks like a formula one race car.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

My thermal imaging unit the (TIU3), *what exactly is that?*
I could only find a reference to a scale on the web for TIU3.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

*25 merc on 13 foot Gheenoe*

Bob this is great !

You saved me a Chit load of cash !

Now I Don't have to do this and Waste Countless Hours , Wads of cash or Bribe a "Stunt Pilot"

If you can send me a Video of this Beast Crashing through a 1.5' Chop that would be Awesome !

I Love it !

25 Horse on a 13 foot Gheenoe


----------



## sfsurfr (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice job on the motor restoration!!! Actually, the whole dang setup looks pretty awesome! Is she hitting 40 or more at WFO??? That thing has to be fast as hell and sporting a 20 ft roostertail!!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I am loving this thread. Can wait to see it in the water.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I love this color on the gheenoe alone with black merc and silver foot. Looks awesome rig! Can't wait to see some more.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Like I told you when I saw it in person, that thing is sweet! Super clean!!
It's gonna look sick with the tiller ext powder coated and the garmin mounted and the seadek.

If anyone else needs an outboard painted, let me know! Lol


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> My thermal imaging unit the (TIU3), *what exactly is that?*
> I could only find a reference to a scale on the web for TIU3.


Looks like a solar panel to me. Possibly for battery charging? 

Looks killer Bob! Let me know when it's time to chase dem bones.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Solar powered trickle charger

http://www.lowcostboatingstore.com/SEACHOICE-14321-SOLAR-PANEL-BATTERY-CHARGER-300mA_p_323.html


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

beautiful little skiff. this is what separates a real micro skiff from a jonboat with rod holders lol. but i still have love for the jons  i wana know how it runs b/c i had a 13 with a 25 merc, and couldnt get it to run out cuz the hull flexed to bad. but it was also a standard 13 from 1986 or something, with no structure minus two bench seats and a "livewell". i think it was rated for 5 hp or somethin............


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

> > My thermal imaging unit the (TIU3), *what exactly is that?*
> > I could only find a reference to a scale on the web for TIU3.
> 
> 
> ...


Chase dem Bones, im gona run them slap over and then turn around "REEEEL Easy" and pick them up for photo opps. ;D
And yes that is a solar trickle charger to maintain my battery while on the water..


----------



## saltandson (Apr 21, 2008)

Again you hit a homerun with a simple idea! Tico's 2010 13'r in the commercial section was the first time I had seen any "factory" mods on a 13, as I said there I would love to Huck Finn it on the Suwannee in a custom 13r! If I may, what's the distance from the front and rear decks? Just wondering if there was no center box is there room for a 6'2" angler to lay down? Thanks again for sharing and the platform is sweet!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I have the same Boat with a Low front Deck I will lay Down in it ans see what room I have Left

Dave




> Again you hit a homerun with a simple idea! Tico's 2010 13'r in the commercial section was the first time I had seen any "factory" mods on a 13, as I said there I would love to Huck Finn it on the Suwannee in a custom 13r! If I may, what's the distance from the front and rear decks? Just wondering if there was no center box is there room for a 6'2" angler to lay down? Thanks again for sharing and the platform is sweet!


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

What did you paint that motor with it looks like glass.....there is no way that is rattle canned.....or is it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

> What did you paint that motor with it looks like glass.....there is no way that is rattle canned.....or is it?


No rattle can here it was painted black and silver by "Paint it Black" a member on this forum. You can ask him what he used, it is kind of slick.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

100% SWEEEEEETTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eyepopping.gif] [smiley=supercool.gif] [smiley=supercool.gif] [smiley=y-10.gif] [smiley=z-respect.gif]
Your the MAN. I love the motor. Whare did you get the decal for it? The boat bench is the best IDEA I've seen yet. BUT, take it out and get down -n- dirty with it.  GREAT JOB ON ALL OF IT.
To the Moderator....DO we have a boat of the month contest???  Here is my vote.  DAMM NICE DUDE..
Mudd Minnow


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice layout, it fishes perfectly. It reminds me of the LT25 Custom MV. 

You, my friend, have a bigger set than me. I tried the 25hp on a 13'r and it scared the cr*p outta me. Keep it between the mangroves, eh!?!?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > What did you paint that motor with it looks like glass.....there is no way that is rattle canned.....or is it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I used high quality PPG products.
Same stuff we used on $500k speed boats.


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

That is an amazing looking craft. 

Now, I have to ask, having owned a 15.4 before, how do the 13's compare for stability? 

Steve


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice job on everything Bob! Digging the motor.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

> That is an amazing looking craft.
> 
> Now, I have to ask, having owned a 15.4 before, how do the 13's compare for stability?
> 
> Steve


 The transom is half again wider than the 15.4 so it makes it half again more stable.


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

> > That is an amazing looking craft.
> >
> > Now, I have to ask, having owned a 15.4 before, how do the 13's compare for stability?
> >
> ...


I was wondering about that, if it made as much of a difference as I thought it would. It seems like the 15.4 is the go to boat in the Gheenoe line, if the 13 is so much more stable, I wonder why I don't see more of them. 

It's not as if the last few feet of the hull is all that useful on a 15.4 anyways. Heck, I'm thinking about giving up on the kayak idea and hunting for a cheap 13!

Steve


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

25 HP ON A THIRTEEN FOOTER!??! 



AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

Well I tryed to take it out for it's first water test today and didn't even leave the dock. This motor sit for several years befor I got ahold of it and the carb is needing some work. So befor I stake my life on it in the back reaches of the Everglades it will spend a day or so at the mechanic. This way when I take it to the ramp there will be a good chance that I will make it back. I will let him rebuild the carb and adjust the timming and I will change the plugs, water pump and lower unit fluid. So stay tuned and after I get it back then there will be "Video"


----------



## mm9 (Jan 4, 2010)

looking good Bob. that will scoot along florida bay with a vengeance .nice job on the outboard paint as well paint it black..


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

Skinny, 

Would you mind sharing your thoughts on the pros and cons of the 13' as compared to the 15'4 once you get her on the water? I'm considering getting a NMZ and am torn between the two. 

Tight lines


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Put some pics of that nice boat in action on here.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

> Put some pics of that nice boat in action on here.


I will as soon as I can get a group together and make a run. I took it out today with the 9.9 Yammi and it ran great, still need some more weight up front to eliminate the pourposing. I did managed to get some pic's this morning on my way out.


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

> Skinny,
> 
> Would you mind sharing your thoughts on the pros and cons of the 13' as compared to the 15'4 once you get her on the water? I'm considering getting a NMZ and am torn between the two.
> 
> Tight lines


I'd like to hear this too.

Steve


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

> > Skinny,
> >
> > Would you mind sharing your thoughts on the pros and cons of the 13' as compared to the 15'4 once you get her on the water? I'm considering getting a NMZ and am torn between the two.
> >
> ...


Well so far what I have found out is that the 13 runs and floats shallower and the 15.4 has a little more cockpit room. They both ride the same and they both pole with very little effort.


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

> > > Skinny,
> > >
> > > Would you mind sharing your thoughts on the pros and cons of the 13' as compared to the 15'4 once you get her on the water? I'm considering getting a NMZ and am torn between the two.
> > >
> ...


Wow so it even floats shallower? I would've thought the added surface area of the 15.4 would help it float a bit shallower. 

And you say the 13 has less cockpit room? I have had thoughts regarding the last two foot of a 15.4 hull. And they seem almost unusable to me, so I wouldn't have thought the 13 would be that much different in terms of space. But I could be wrong. 

I'd like to round up a ride in a 13' boat. Get an idea of how it rides versus a 15.4 boat. 

I think a 13' would be a cool boat just to tinker with, something light and small enough to not have an issue storing it and moving it around. 


Steve


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I do lots of experimentation with 13 footers ...

Current testing is a One of NMZ Super light and shallow ...

will be running a super light 3 hp soon 

we have a young man that gets 17 mph with a 3.3 2 stroke ... I Don't think mine will do that ... I weigh more than him ...

Dave


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

I finally installed my dash panel and GPS in time for my excursion into Florida Bay this Sunday. I guided back there for years so I really don't need it but gadgets are what separate us from primates.


----------



## Micha_Mixon (Nov 27, 2010)

That thing oughta FLY when you get the motor fixed that is.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

> That thing oughta FLY when you get the motor fixed that is.


 The motor is fine the problem was no weight in the bow. May have that little problem fixed for now with a couple of sand bags. My aluminum 8gal tank is being built, it should supply the weight that I need.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

SWWWWWEEEEEETTTTTTT!!!!!        Good job Bob!


----------



## mwk208 (Nov 29, 2010)

> I do lots of experimentation with 13 footers ...
> 
> Current testing is a One of NMZ Super light and shallow ...
> 
> ...


17mph with a 3.3 2 stroke? With a 20 knot wind and a 5 knot current maybe? I have a brand new 6 hp Tohotsu on a 13 and my top speed is 17.7 mph. And I only weigh 160.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Nope ...

Bryce 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcgFWdvBqOs&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## mwk208 (Nov 29, 2010)

My first thought was, "that's way bigger than a 13'" and then I realized what was going on. Now I believe it. He is a bit lighter than me . .


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

bump for an update. This a sweet skiff. If i owned a gheenoe it would look a lot like yours


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

> bump for an update. This a sweet skiff. If i owned a gheenoe it would look a lot like yours


No new updates, just trying to fish it. I did take a video to try out my new remote control.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Has the ol' lady been riding your azz?  It looks like you're thinning up top :


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

> Has the ol' lady been riding your azz?  It looks like you're thinning up top :


Just a bit, only you would notice. :


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Looking GOOD! Bob.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

You should see it underway


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

how do you like it compared to your old NMZ? 
looks like this drafts a little more water


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

heres a shortttt video of it running in a distance.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=QTn5mAFptms


----------

